# Canon EOS 5D 12.8mp Camera Menu LCD Not Coming On



## mr.mike (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello & Happy Holidays

Just picked up a Canon EOS 5D 12.8mp camera in excellent cosmetic condition.  Camera powers up, shutter fires and all else works.  The LCD screen is blank, dead.   Can't figure this one out.  Hoping someone might have an idea.  The settings appear on the upper LCD window, camera takes photos that I can see when I download on my computer.  But how do I get the rear LCD to turn on so I can see all of the menu and options?  I took out both batteries, CF card and pressed the info button and every other button.  Nothing!  Anyone have other ideas?  
Looking forward to your responses,
Mike


----------



## Paul-H (Dec 23, 2021)

Were did you get it from, a dealer or private sale on eBay etc.

Sounds like its got a faulty screen so might need to go back for a refund if the fault was not disclosed when you bought it. Did it work when you first got it or has it never worked ?

Unless it's something simple like a button needs pressing.


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 26, 2021)

Paul-H said:


> Were did you get it from, a dealer or private sale on eBay etc.
> 
> Sounds like its got a faulty screen so might need to go back for a refund if the fault was not disclosed when you bought it. Did it work when you first got it or has it never worked ?
> 
> Unless it's something simple like a button needs pressing.


Hi,
Thanks for your response, but I've since gotten a replacement.  Happy Holidays....................


----------



## MitchP (Jan 13, 2022)

As I recall, the back screen was useless for checking, well, _anything_. That camera does take great pictures, though.


----------

